# How long do hard boiled eggs stay good in the fridge?



## I Are Baboon (Mar 15, 2005)

You know, if I boiled some eggs and put them in the 'fridge, how many days will they stay good?


----------



## repeej (Mar 15, 2005)

Hard-boiled eggs should be kept in the refrigerator and eaten within 5 days. 

http://cookery.newarchaeology.com/how_long_do_boiled_eggs_last.htm


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 15, 2005)

Cool.  Today is day five.  

Thanks for link!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 15, 2005)

repeej said:
			
		

> Hard-boiled eggs should be kept in the refrigerator and eaten within 5 days.
> 
> http://cookery.newarchaeology.com/how_long_do_boiled_eggs_last.htm



Good one, and for those who are scared or don't know how to hit the link button here it is.



> Hard-boiled eggs should be kept in the refrigerator and eaten within 5 days.
> Any longer than this and the salmonella risk starts to rise very quickly.
> 
> One the subject of eggs, here is the definitive guide to...
> ...


----------

